# Hefty A-616



## Dave4303 (Mar 10, 2017)

I am picking up a Hefty A-616 tractor tomorrow. I have searched the net and there is very little info about this model. Does anyone out there have one or possibly can put me in touch with someone who is knowledgeable about it ?
Dave


----------



## Dave4303 (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is a pic of one. They were made by the Holton Axle & Transmission Co. (Haxco) in Wi. I believe in the 1970's. They made a "F" and "G" model as well. The A-616 had a Briggs engine and the other 2 had Continental 4 cyl. engines in them. Any info on them is appreciated.

Dave


----------



## elhoban (Apr 20, 2017)

I have one in Madison WI, in pieces that I want to part out. If interested contact me 206-305-3152


----------



## Dave4303 (Mar 10, 2017)

elhoban said:


> I have one in Madison WI, in pieces that I want to part out. If interested contact me 206-305-3152


I need a brake rotor for starters. Contact me at [email protected] with price and shipping to NC 28610.

Dave


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, welcome to both you new members! Looks like a great tractor Dave...... and you already have a parts source! 
You folks should jump over to "Introductions, and tell us a little about yourselves and your interest in tractors.


----------



## Loren marsh (Apr 15, 2018)

elhoban said:


> I have one in Madison WI, in pieces that I want to part out. If interested contact me 206-305-3152


do you still have parts for the hefty A616


----------

